# xBox 360 Controller on the Touchpad?



## Vampir1c (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay so I've been seeing the Xoom and the iPad being able to use the xBox 360 wireless receiver converted to a microusb and plugged into the tablets and quickly recognizing the controller. I cannot however find any information on the Touchpad being able to do so. I'm hoping someone can confirm the status on this. Thanks guys

Heres a link showing what I was explaining:
http://www.booyagadget.com/2011/06/how-to-use-your-xbox-360-controller-for-motorola-xoom-games.html


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

The idea is: If it works in Linux, it works on the Touchpad. At least in theory. It's difficult to say whether or not it will work plug 'n play.


----------

